# Directions to Picton shoot this coming weekend???



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

So, in another thread, Greydog said that the map in the book wasn't right for the Picton shoot and that we should just follow signs when we get there... Um....

I'd rather actually have an address that I know where to go to instead of counting on somebody putting up signs that I may or may not see.

Anybody know where exactly this thing is?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Picton......:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

JDoupe said:


> Picton......:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


Har Bloody Har You don't mind if we just change your handle to OnStar now do you!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I know where Picton is, I just need to know where IN Picton it is!!!!!


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Where from the club is the shoot? What is the mountain called?


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Take the exit for Picton from Highway 401. Take highway past Deseronto to Picton. Follow the road into downtown Picton. Turn left at the stop sign and go down the hill. Turn right onto Church Street. Pass the old WW II training airfield (later Canadian Forces Base Picton) now the Picton Airport on left. As the road sweeps right go straight onto the dirt road. The archery range is on the right.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wait a second, that's the actual regular Picton club is it not? I didn't think that's where the shoot was!!! I thought it was located somewhere else for this weekend.

Argggggggggggg


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

wellis1840 said:


> Take the exit for Picton from Highway 401. Take highway past Deseronto to Picton. Follow the road into downtown Picton. Turn left at the stop sign and go down the hill. Turn right onto Church Street. Pass the old WW II training airfield (later Canadian Forces Base Picton) now the Picton Airport on left. As the road sweeps right go straight onto the dirt road. The archery range is on the right.


this is NOT where the shoot is this weekend (although from the looks of google maps, it's not too far from there). I just got off the phone with Cheryl Richards, the shoot will be located at 227 Union St Picton on McAuleys Mountain.

Google maps link to shoot location:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....123551&spn=0.018212,0.044289&z=15&iwloc=addr


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Sorry about that, I believe you are right (and I am wrong)! :zip:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

wellis1840 said:


> Sorry about that, I believe you are right (and I am wrong)! :zip:


No worries! I just don't like driving for a couple of hours to show up at the wrong place, I'm sort of anal like that  (Although I'm sure there WILL be signs, I'm just a nervous nelly!)


----------



## greydog (Apr 1, 2007)

you are right it is at Macauly mountian conservation area. If you are comining in from the west follow Hwy #33 into Picton. Continue on #33 (Main Street) and turn right on Bridge street and go down the hill. At the bottom of the hill turn right onto Union Street and continue out of town until you see the conservation area. If you are coming in from the east follow Hwy #49 into town and turn left onto Bridge street and follow the directions above. Any other questions please ask.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Hoody for finding out those directions, the google map helps...I don't want to drive all the way from SSM and end up lost.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Where is the campsite located in Picton?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

hoody123 said:


> No worries! I just don't like driving for a couple of hours to show up at the wrong place, I'm sort of anal like that  (Although I'm sure there WILL be signs, I'm just a nervous nelly!)


Just be sure to register before Midnite this time :tongue::wink::zip:


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*Registration*

I just want to make sure of something. Will it be possible to register Saturday morning before the shoot starts?

Thanks


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

I just looked at the registration form in the OAA directory for this shoot, it indicates that pre-registration is prefered, but does not indicate that it is mandatory.

Typically you can register at the shoot site. This will change in 2009, when pre-registration will be required for all OAA Championship events.

Cheers


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Grey Eagle said:


> Just be sure to register before Midnite this time :tongue::wink::zip:


Ya, thanks  

I'm long preregistered!


----------



## greydog (Apr 1, 2007)

we will be registering Saturday morning. The camping area in in Delhi park. Take the same directions as I posted to get to the shoot site. When you are on Union Street turn right at the amber flashing light (church Street) and then turn right onto York Street ( first street on your right) and follow it down the hill and the park is on you left at the bottom of the hill . There will be signs out for the camping as well.


----------

